# Winter Berry shawl



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

This is a soft, snuggly shawl that reminds me of snow on the hollies.
A wool blend with angora trim.
Very soft and not at all scratchy.
$50
Paypal and snail mail payments accepted.

thanks for looking


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is absolutely gorgeous. How wide is it from side to side? And what is the center length?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh that is beautiful


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I really love that you trimmed this beauty in soft soft Angora....wow!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. How wide is it from side to side? And what is the center length?


 
Hang on and I'll find out!
Across the shoulders is 59"-60". It doesn't want to be straightened out. That curve just can't be beat.
And the center length is 27".

If I put it on.. the ends sit right at my pants' pockets and the back goes halfway down my rear. And it covers to my elbows on my arms.

Does this help?
And it looks pretty darned good worn the other way as a scarf. Yep.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't stop looking its so beautiful...


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice job! That is absolutely gorgeous! Chickenista does fantastic work ~ She made me a custom shawl with pockets!


----------

